# Anyone sell at a craft show?



## minicoop1985 (Nov 8, 2014)

I decided to try it to network and sell some prints. Anyone have any experience doing this? Got any pointers? Thanks, as always.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 8, 2014)

Im interested as well.


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2014)

I have sold photos at outdoor art fairs and soccer facilities before, but not at any 'craft shows'.

I used a 10' x 10' pop-up canopy, w/sidewalls so I could display (hang) my matted and framed wares. It was, in effect, a portable store.
I also used print racks that held matted but not framed prints that were in clear plastic shrink wrapping. Some sellers just us clear plastic bags rather than shrink wrap.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hmm. Sidewalls. There's an idea. So far, I've got a 6' table and a bunch of framed prints to put out. Wondering if I should make some more so i can sell just the prints. What kind of pricing were you selling at, Keith?


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2014)

Pricing varied with my perception of the clientele the fair was likely to attract.

My least expensive prints - a shrink wrap packaged, ready-to-frame, mounted 5x7 with a mat - were $49 each. That is essentially $1.40 per square inch of print.
So a 20x30 (600 sq inches) with a mat and Nielsen metal frame would be $840.
A selling point was that all the mount and mat materials I used were museum archival quality and acid-free.
Additional selling points were I always used a bottom weighted mat window, and prints were made on high quality inkjet printers using color-fast, long life, pigment based inks.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 9, 2014)

This book covers sellIng at art and craft shows. http://www.amazon.com/Marketing-Fine-Photography-Alain-Briot/dp/1933952555

To get set up to sell at shows like that can be $$$ you probably won't recoup your initial costs for several shows.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 9, 2014)

I kinda figured that it would take a while to turn some profit. I have the money to invest, at least, and have been doing pretty much zero actual advertising past word of mouth, so maybe this might be a good advertising opportunity. More than I've done before... 

Keith, are those Nielsen frames expensive? I'm looking for wholesale kind of prices, but GOOD quality instead of the $50 and up I have a habit of spending.

When it comes to the prints themselves, I'm very, very fortunate to work with a photo lab that's got FANTASTIC prices. I run their Facebook page too, so that helps. HIGH quality paper, fantastic ink... I even have some of their stuff in our living room (and we're picky).


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2014)

No, I would not call the Nielsen frames expensive.
If you want expensive, look at quality wood frames.
But, I avoid wood with photos because wood is acidic and shortens print life.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 9, 2014)

Where do you buy your Nielsen frames? I'd definitely be interested in them.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 10, 2014)

My wife used to use craft shows to sell her low-end pottery (the high-end stuff that cost hundreds of dollars was too valuable to take to a craft fair and typically never sold there anyway).  Here are the tips I'd offer from her experiences and the photographers I've spoken to at such events:

1.  View it as you're in for the long haul.  i.e.: you're going to have to do multiple shows to see some value.  Part of this is people will go to the show each month and after a couple, get to recognize you, spend more time in your tent, and then buy your stuff.  That also means penciling in a bunch of weekends (even if you haven't committed to the others) if you're going to be in it for the long haul.

2.  Setup and breakdown can be a major hassle.  Don't go out and spend a lot of money to buy 3 great tables and an expo booth (though they'd all be handy).  But think through how to do this so you have a system that minimizes the hassles.  For instance, for a lot of shows you won't be able to have your car right next to you--you may end up hauling your crap a couple of blocks.  Doesn't sound like a hassle?  So who's guarding your stuff when you set it down to go back to your car for the next load? 

3.  Think promotion.  Is there something (other than incredible photography) to lure people in to your tent/cube?  Are you doing a door prize drawing?  You have a bowl of candy (left over from Halloween)?  A loaf of freshly baked pumpkin or banana bread (some of which you'll eat as a snack)?  Even if you don't see any photos, if you get people to pick up your card and you book two weddings from a craft fair, then I'd say it was a "win" for you.

4.  Different craft fairs draw different kinds of people.  You probably don't have enough info at this point.  But talk to other exhibitors and they'll be able to tell you.  That will guide what shows you go to in the future.  That will also impact how you price, what photos you make more obvious, what subjects you bring to the show. For instance, your art nudes make not be a good idea if this is a show that draws a lot of families with kids.  Promoting weddings may be a disconnect if this draws mostly retirees and the elderly b/c of the show times.  If there is a particular holiday coming up (Valentine's Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas), it can be a really good idea to have a sign up that says something like "Invited to Thanksgiving and You Want to Bring a Nice Gift?" and then a stack of Thanksgiving-themed photos (vintage pilgrims in sepia, food pictures, autumn foliage shots, wildlife featuring turkeys, etc.).  Or "ready for Valentine's Day?" and you have cutesy romantic shots.

5.  Unless this has huge traffic, expect to do a lot of sitting and a lot of down time.  Bring a good book, some snacks, and figure out who you can get to cover your booth when you take a potty break.  Also plan on taking a break to go through the craft fair and meet other vendors--see what competition you have and what they're doing, see what is selling and maybe look to piggyback with that product in some way.

6.  It's useful to have a skirt over your tables (maybe it's just an old table cloth or a sheet or quilt).  But you can put stuff under the table and skirt and it's a little more secure that way.  Also makes it harder for people to spill food on things (and there will be food and there will be spillage).

7.  The photographers I've spoken to mostly sold very small prints that were inexpensive.  BUT...they would often lead to repeat business.  OR people would buy a print and then 5 months later contact them about their nephew's wedding.  So all prints need your contact info on back.


----------



## KmH (Nov 10, 2014)

Many online frame sellers carry Nielsen frames.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 10, 2014)

Go check out what's in your area before you put any money into this.

I haven't tried setting up at a craft show or art fair yet, but I've gone to some to see what types of art they sell and how they price. In my area it varies quite a bit, and there are a lot of annual shows, some more crafts and some more fine art that you have to be accepted into. I'm looking more into opportunities to consign instead of setting up a table/booth.

There are a couple in my area I plan to try next year for their holiday events - they accept work or look for artists to submit in Sept/Oct. for the holidays. Along with some matted/framed prints I plan to try greeting cards with alt. processes I do, and probably other crafts I do as well. I don't think I'd set up at a show with just photos, I don't think much would sell.

I've submitted and gotten photos accepted into juried exhibits - not that it sells...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 10, 2014)

Holy cow there's some great info here. Thanks to everyone who replied. Joe W, I'm figuring on doing a bunch of these-enough to eventually gain enough wedding/portrait business to start a physical studio instead of my dining room...


----------



## runnah (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, I sell erotic needlepoints.


----------



## waday (Nov 10, 2014)

runnah said:


> Yes, I sell erotic needlepoints.


You're a gigolo?


----------



## runnah (Nov 10, 2014)

waday said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I sell erotic needlepoints.
> ...



I think of myself as a "craftsman".


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 11, 2014)

I've done a few, they are lot of work!

1. Inventory up front...it can get expensive especially if you need to purchase a booth, lights, etc.
2. Local business licenses, don't forget to get them. And track it all for taxes.
3. You really need to be a people person and enjoy selling to give the same talking points 100x per day.
4. You can make money, I did, but never as much as I hoped.
5. Small stuff sells, but big stuff gets people to stop. 75% of sales were under $50 and 99% of sales were under $100 for our demographic.
6. Greeting cards are awesome, sold hundreds.
7. Make sure you have a guest book to capture email addresses for your mailing list.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## JoeW (Nov 11, 2014)

spacefuzz said:


> I've done a few, they are lot of work!
> 
> 1. Inventory up front...it can get expensive especially if you need to purchase a booth, lights, etc.
> 2. Local business licenses, don't forget to get them. And track it all for taxes.
> ...


I hadn't heard about greeting cards and the guest book--both nice touches space fuzz!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 12, 2014)

I need to have some greeting cards made, but the probability of those happening before Saturday is about... nil, so I'll have them done for the next one. Brilliant ideas guys.

I'll be sure to post some shots of my display-maybe they'll help someone or there will be ideas on what's needed next time.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't sold photos at a craft show, but I always take a close look (and some mental notes) when I come across a photography booth at a show.  

I do work a booth for the photography school that I teach with, but that's quite a bit different.

I did talk to someone about this type of thing.  He used to be a member here and gave me a few good tips.  
As mentioned above, the small (cheap) things usually sell much better than larger, more expensive items.  So 'post cards' at $5 or three for $10 (or whatever price), will probably sell a lot easier than that $500 40x30 framed print.  

But it's that large framed print that will catch people's eye and bring them into the booth.  

Also, I've been told that every show is different, and what sells well at one show, may not at another show.  And it can take a few years of returning to a particular show to really figure it out (or realize that it's not worth it).


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 16, 2014)

At the craft show by longm1985, on Flickr

Here's the news. I didn't have time to make greeting cards, unfortunately, so this was my booth. Nothing sold, but I know why. It's a mix of my doing and circumstances. Got plenty of attention, but I listened to my wife and left prices off the photos until the main rush was over. By the time I realized people were looking over them but afraid to ask prices, it was too late-my main audience was gone. Second, I was trying to sell more modern pieces to a crowd that is decisively NOT into modern art. Third, I was tucked in a back corner and was skipped by the majority of traffic due to my location. I'm going to try again, but I will have another table, prices clearly posted (I didn't like that idea from the get go), and more small things to get people to stop by and pay for my spot fee.


----------

